# Darf man ein 5 PS Boot ohne Führerschein fahren??



## Hackersepp (19. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Stimmt es, dass seit 2008 auch die führerscheinpflicht für die 5 PS Motoren gilt???

Gruß Hackersepp


----------



## boot (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Darf man ein 5 PS Boot ohne Führerschein fahren??*

Wer sagt soetwas ich würde nein sagen nicht in HH und Schleswigholstein,lg


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Darf man ein 5 PS Boot ohne Führerschein fahren??*

Moin!

Grundsätzlich darf man unter 3,68KW an der Welle ohne Führerschein fahren.
Es gibt aber Außnahmegewässer wo man immer einen FS braucht.

Um welches Gewässer handelt es sich?


----------



## Hackersepp (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Darf man ein 5 PS Boot ohne Führerschein fahren??*

Es handelt sich um die Bodden(McPOMM). 
Ein Angelkollege hätte gelesen, dass das Fahren mit einem 5Ps Motor auch Führerscheinpflichtig werden soll. (bzw. geworden ist)(???) 

Stimmt diese Behauptung???


----------



## henningcl (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Darf man ein 5 PS Boot ohne Führerschein fahren??*

hallo

ist der bodden ein binnengewässer oder wurde er dazu erklärt?

ich glaube auf binnengewässern sind 5ps fs pflichtig

grüsse
henning


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Darf man ein 5 PS Boot ohne Führerschein fahren??*

bodden sind ostsee und ostsee ist für 5 ps frei


----------



## peterws (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Darf man ein 5 PS Boot ohne Führerschein fahren??*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> bodden sind ostsee und ostsee ist für 5 ps frei


*Falsch! *

Ab 5PS benötigt man den Sportbootführerschein (Binnen oder See). 4,99 PS sind noch ohne amtlichen Schein erlaubt.


----------



## ehsi (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Darf man ein 5 PS Boot ohne Führerschein fahren??*

man darf nicht immer alles glauben was man hört guss ehsi


----------



## perch (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Darf man ein 5 PS Boot ohne Führerschein fahren??*

Sportbootführerschein-Binnen Grundlage: 
Sportbootführerscheinverordnung-Binnen Amtlich vorgeschrieben auf allen Binnenschifffahrtsstraßen, d. h. innerhalb des Geltungsbereichs der Binnenschifffahrtsstraßen-Ordnung (z. B. Lahn, Neckar, Main, Saale, diverse Kanäle, Binnenbereiche der Elbe, Weser) und der Schifffahrtspolizeiverordnungen für Rhein, Mosel und Donau. 

Erforderlich zum Führen von Sportbooten mit einer Länge von weniger als 15 m, die mit einer Antriebsmaschine von mehr als 3,68 kW (5 PS) ausgestattet sind. 
 Für Fahrzeuge außerhalb des Rheins gelten die bis zum 31. Dezember 1997 erteilten Sportbootführerscheine-Binnen ohne weiteres mit der bisherigen Berechtigung (< 15 m3 Wasserverdrängung) weiter.

    Voraussetzungen für den Erwerb (Auszug): 
Mindestalter 16 Jahre; körperliche und geistige Tauglichkeit (ausreichendes Sehvermögen, ggf. mit Sehhilfe; ausreichendes Farbunterscheidungsvermögen; ausreichendes Hörvermögen, ggf. mit Hörhilfe); Zuverlässigkeit (Vorlage eines Kfz-Führerscheines bzw. Führungszeugnisses für Behörden, grundsätzlich jedoch nicht bei Bewerbern unter 18 Jahren). 
   Prüfungen werden von den Prüfungsausschüssen des Deutschen Motoryachtverbandes  abgenommen.

    Info: 
    Deutscher Motoryachtverband e. V. 
    Führerscheinstelle 
    Gründgensstraße 18 
    22309 Hamburg 
    Telefon: (040) 63 90 43 - 0 
    Fax: (040) 63 90 43 - 11 
    E-Mail: *fuehrerscheine(at)dmyv.de* 

*Besonderheiten:  
   Sportpatent für den Rhein / Sportschifferzeugnis* 

Für die Fahrt auf dem Rhein ist für Sportfahrzeuge ab 15 m Länge und weniger als 25 m Länge ein Sportpatent nach der Rheinpatentverordnung erforderlich. 
   Info: Wasser- und Schifffahrtsdirektionen West, Süd, Südwest  
   Internet: *www.elwis.de* 

Auf allen anderen Binnenschifffahrtsstraßen wird zum Führen eines Sportfahrzeuges ab 15 m Länge und weniger als 25 m Länge ein Sportschifferzeugnis nach der Binnenschifferpatentverordnung benötigt. 
   Info: alle Wasser- und Schifffahrtsdirektionen  I
   nternet: *www.elwis.de* 

*Schifferpatent für den Bodensee  *
   Grundlage: Bodensee-Schifffahrts-Ordnung
Für nicht gewerblich geführte Fahrzeuge mit Maschinenantrieb von mehr als 4,4 kW Leistung ist ein Schifferpatent der Kategorie A erforderlich, für Segelfahrzeuge mit mehr als 12 m2 Segelfläche ein Schifferpatent der Kategorie D. Für Segelfahrzeuge mit Maschinenantrieb, dessen Leistung 4,4 kW übersteigt, werden Berechtigungen der Kategorien A und D benötigt. 
 Das Mindestalter für die Erteilung der Berechtigung beträgt bei Kategorie A 18 Jahre, bei Kategorie D 14 Jahre. Prüfungen werden von den zuständigen Landratsämtern abgenommen.
 Besitzer eines amtlichen deutschen Befähigungsnachweises, der nicht für den Bodensee gilt, oder eines Internationalen Zertifikates nach ECE-Resolution Nr. 40 können bei der zuständigen Behörde für insgesamt 30 Tage innerhalb eines Kalenderjahres ein "Urlaubs-Schifferpatent" beantragen. 

Info: Landratsamt Lindau (Bodensee) Inhabern von Bodensee-Schifferpatenten kann auf Antrag ein amtlicher Sportbootführerschein-Binnen für die jeweilige Antriebsart ausgestellt werden. Anträge für die Umschreibung sind bei der DMYV-Führerscheinstelle erhältlich und im Internet unter www.dmyv.de abrufbar.
*
   Berlin * 
 Auf vielen Binnenschifffahrtsstraßen in und um Berlin ist für Sportboote unter Segel eine Fahrerlaubnis nach der Sportbootführerscheinverordnung-Binnen erforderlich.
 Die amtlichen Motorboot- und Segelboot-Führerscheine des Landes Berlin gelten fort, sind aber nur in Berlin gültig. Ihren Inhabern kann auf Antrag ein amtlicher Sportbootführerschein-Binnen für die jeweilige Antriebsart ausgestellt werden. Anträge für die Umschreibung sind bei der DMYV-Führerscheinstelle erhältlich und im Internet unter www.dmyv.de abrufbar. 

* See  *

  Sportbootführerschein-See  Grundlage: 
Sportbootführerscheinverordnung- See Amtlich vorgeschrieben auf den Seeschifffahrtsstraßen im Geltungsbereich der Seeschifffahrtsstraßen-Ordnung und der Schifffahrtsordnung Emsmündung.

Vorgeschrieben für alle Führer von Sportbooten, die mit einer Antriebsmaschine von mehr als 3,68 kW (5 PS) ausgestattet sind. Keine Begrenzung hinsichtlich der Länge des Sportbootes. 
Voraussetzungen für den Erwerb (Auszug): Mindestalter 16 Jahre; körperliche und geistige Tauglichkeit (ausreichendes Sehvermögen, ggf. mit Sehhilfe; ausreichendes Farbunterscheidungsvermögen; ausreichendes Hörvermögen, ggf. mit Hörhilfe); Zuverlässigkeit (Vorlage eines Kfz-Führerscheines bzw. Führungszeugnisses für Behörden, grundsätzlich jedoch nicht bei Bewerbern unter 18 Jahren). Prüfungen werden von den gemeinsamen Prüfungsausschüssen des Deutschen Motoryachtverbandes (DMYV) und des Deutschen Segler-Verbandes (DSV) abgenommen.

    Info: 
    Koordinierungsausschuss des DMYV-DSV 
    Gründgensstraße 18 
    22309 Hamburg 
    Telefon: (040) 63 90 43 - 0
    Fax: (040) 63 90 43 - 11



steht so auf der homepage vom dmyv
gruß perch


----------



## detlefb (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Darf man ein 5 PS Boot ohne Führerschein fahren??*



peterws schrieb:


> *Falsch! *
> 
> Ab 5PS benötigt man den Sportbootführerschein (Binnen oder See). 4,99 PS sind noch ohne amtlichen Schein erlaubt.



und das ist wieder falsch...... 5 PS sind Führerscheinfrei zu fahren.

unter dieser URL http://www.bsh.de/de/Schifffahrt/Sportschifffahrt/Fuehrerscheinfreie_Sportbootmotoren/index.jsp
gibt es eine sogenannte " Freiliste " darin sind sogar Motore mit 6 HP aufgeführt.
Entscheidend ist die abgegebene Leistung an der Propellerwelle.

Dabei ist vollkommen unerheblich ob es Binnen oder See ist.
Ausnahmen gibt es allerdings z.B. auf Berliner Gewässern... 

Also Hackersepp, auf geht's


----------



## boot (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Darf man ein 5 PS Boot ohne Führerschein fahren??*



detlefb schrieb:


> und das ist wieder falsch...... 5 PS sind Führerscheinfrei zu fahren.
> 
> unter dieser URL http://www.bsh.de/de/Schifffahrt/Sportschifffahrt/Fuehrerscheinfreie_Sportbootmotoren/index.jsp
> gibt es eine sogenannte " Freiliste " darin sind sogar Motore mit 6 HP aufgeführt.
> ...


Genau so ist es.lg


----------



## Hackersepp (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Darf man ein 5 PS Boot ohne Führerschein fahren??*

Vielen herzlichen Dank für eure Antworten.

Aber hat es in letzter Zeit Veränderungen bezüglich dieser Bestimmungen gegeben???


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Darf man ein 5 PS Boot ohne Führerschein fahren??*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Aber hat es in letzter Zeit Veränderungen bezüglich dieser Bestimmungen gegeben???


 
Nein, hat es nicht.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Darf man ein 5 PS Boot ohne Führerschein fahren??*

wieso sagt die wasserschutz dann nichts, wenn man mit einem 6 ps rumfährt, der führerscheinpflichtig ist?


----------



## Klaus S. (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Darf man ein 5 PS Boot ohne Führerschein fahren??*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> wieso sagt die wasserschutz dann nichts, wenn man mit einem 6 ps rumfährt, der führerscheinpflichtig ist?



Weil er wahrscheinlich nur 3,68 KW an der Welle (Propeller) hat.
Es gibt ne Liste wo die 6 PS-Motoren drin stehen die nur 5 PS an der Welle haben. 

http://www.bsh.de/de/Schifffahrt/Sportschifffahrt/Fuehrerscheinfreie_Sportbootmotoren/Liste.pdf


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Darf man ein 5 PS Boot ohne Führerschein fahren??*

Ist eben mehr was für den Unterleib: Ich fahr ja einen 6 PS, der in der Freiliste ist! Gleichbedeutend: Ich fahr einen 6 PS, der allerdings nur 5 hat.


----------



## AndreL (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Darf man ein 5 PS Boot ohne Führerschein fahren??*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Ist eben mehr was für den Unterleib: Ich fahr ja einen 6 PS, der in der Freiliste ist! Gleichbedeutend: Ich fahr einen 6 PS, der allerdings nur 5 hat.



Naja,
das sehe ich doch etwas anders, nahezu alle gedrosselten 6/8PS Motoren sind 2 Zylinder Motoren. Ebenso wie nahezu alles wo eine 5 drauf steht Einzylinder sind. 

Ich finde das die ganzen Vorteile der 2 Zylinder deutlich mehr sind als nur ein besseres Gefühl für den "kleinen" Freund in der Hose...............


----------



## hausmeisterkrause (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Darf man ein 5 PS Boot ohne Führerschein fahren??*

Editiert wegen Unsinn


Gruß
Werner


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Darf man ein 5 PS Boot ohne Führerschein fahren??*

Der 2Zylinder hat sicher Vorteile in der Laufruhe. Aber 5 PS sind 5 PS


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Darf man ein 5 PS Boot ohne Führerschein fahren??*

Die deutsche 5PS Regelung ist doch so wie so ein Witz.In allen Europäischen Ländern
traut man seinen Bürger den Umgang mit deutlich stärkeren Motoren auch Führerscheinfrei zu,nur halt in unserem Land werden die Leute für unmündig gehalten.
Das ist zum teil sogar gefährlich,so zum Beispiel,wenn ich da an 5Ps auf dem Rhein oder
andere schnellfließende Flüsse denke.
Das wir alle von unserer Gesetzgebung für Trottel gehalten werden,sieht man ja auch
in vielen anderen Lebensbereichen!

Taxidermist


----------

